# [SOLVED] ceiling fan lights don't work



## joank

My ceiling fan lights don't work.Its not the bulbs, nor the pull chain for the lights.Any ideas?The fan blades work when you pull the chain.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

Cant think of an easy, safe solution. 

Our fan & lights have two chain pulls. One that controls the fan on/off and the other that controls the lights on/off.

Has a chain pull broken off?


----------



## SABL

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

Is this a new problem with an existing unit, or is it with a new install??


----------



## joank

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

It is not a new install. The chain works but the lights won't go on.


----------



## SABL

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

The "pull chain" switch may have failed...not much to them. Ballast failure would only pertain to fan operation and not the lights. Depending on cost it may be wise to replace the whole unit..... if you have an experienced "handy-man" he may be able to find the cause of failure. If the fan is controlled by a switch you can bypass the pull-chain and connect the line/load wires to complete the curcuit. This is not something that an inexperienced person should attempt....a basic understanding of electricity is a must. If you are unsure, consult a professional electrician.


----------



## joank

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

What is a winng box?The light is controlled from a wall switch.The fan is controlled by a pull chain.


----------



## SABL

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

Your fan should have 2 pull-chains.... one for the fan and the other for the lights. If the fan still operates you do have power to the unit. Some installs will have 2 wall switches.....one for fan and one for lights. Do you have 2 wall switches?? If not, the problem will be in the pull-chain switch for the lights or the connection for the lights within the fan unit. Is the fan/light controlled by a single switch and fan turned off by the wall switch, too??

The wiring box will be located above the fan and mounted in the ceiling....the fan will need to be taken down to inspect the wiring and the connections.


----------



## joank

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

The fan/light is controlled by a single switch and fan is turned off by wall switch.


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

The fan and light should both be controlled by the wall switch, if its a single switch. SABL is right its the pull chain or the wiring. Smart money goes to the pull chain, they still click even when the contacts burn out, as long as the wires are ok its either the pull chain switch or bulbs.


----------



## docjer

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

my thoughts are that most likely a marrette or a wire connection has come lose in the electrical outlet box. If you get power to the unit, most likely the connection to the light wire is open, or a wire short or faulty solder has occured.


----------



## jbdobbins

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

sorry kinda a common sence tip but if you gonna try DIY make sure you cut the power to the room first no reason being shocked. Won't kill you but it will hurt!


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*



jbdobbins said:


> sorry kinda a common sence tip but if you gonna try DIY make sure you cut the power to the room first no reason being shocked. Won't kill you but it will hurt!


More like won't kill you but will darn sure make you wish you were dead.


----------



## jbdobbins

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

yea thats it 120 sucks trust me lol


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

trust ya? brother I've been restarted once because of 50,000 out of an aircraft, and blown across the room because of 110


----------



## jbdobbins

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

I have done a good bit of electrical work even though I am young. But it wasn't directed to you just in general.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

Please read the DANGER post here before adding further comments in this thread. 

Thanks

(Low voltages can kill.)


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*



jbdobbins said:


> I have done a good bit of electrical work even though I am young. But it wasn't directed to you just in general.


I know



DonaldG said:


> Please read the DANGER post here before adding further comments in this thread.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (Low voltages can kill.)


Hey Donald I read that I especially like the part about CRT monitors, where was that when I took one apart 10 years ago  could have saved my wife a 911 call. ( I get shocked she freaks and calls 911 every time)

But basically lately around here if I have any problems with a ceiling fan I replace the entire thing, and since all of mine are remote control and powered from a light switch ion the wall its an ease fix here for me


----------



## joank

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

You last 2 guys were funny. I'll make sure the power is turned off. Talk about cheap shock therapy!


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

I can do that now, and I don;t get shocked in my house anymore, but when I first bought this place if I flipped a breaker it was usually either bypassed, or labeled wrong, now if you look in my breaker box you will find every breaker numbered, simply look at the small number on the switch or outlet cover and flip the corresponding number breaker and theres no power to that particular fixture 
Why did I do it like that? 
because I am no electrician and when I rewired this place I had no idea how many items I was allowed to place on one circuit 
Hardest thing for me to get through my thick head now days is to flip a breaker LOL


----------



## joank

*Re: ceiling fan lights don't work*

The ceiling fan is fixed. It was the pull chain switch which cost 4.98


----------



## wolfen1086

Glad to here it man, Most times a ceiling fan goes bad in the lights its the switch, Here I have a shoe box full of them , fan in every room shoe box in the closet


----------

